# To scratch or not scratch..?



## SparklyT (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi there, looking for some thoughts ladies. I'm about to start my first round of IVF and my clinic doesn't offer the endometrial scratch and my consultant has specifically said he doesn't think I need it. He says the reason for this is that it's my first round and there is no evidence of implantation issues. But I'm thinking of getting the scratch anyway as if there is anything I can do to improve my chances, I want to do it. 

I've got an appointment with another clinic on Friday to have the scratch but I don't know whether to cancel. Are there any risks? I can only see the positives from my (albeit limited) online research. Any thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Hun 
I'm in the middle of my 3rd cycle & have had a scratch this time. 
I can't tell you whether or not it worked yet but it was pretty painless & only £150. 
I am an nhs patient & paid privately. Research claims it increases sucess up to 20% so I feel so the amount it costs it's worth a go x


----------



## Keepfaith (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm thinking of doing this next time too. My NHS clinic doesn't offer it but I've seen private clinics charging £350 (London area).

Does it have to be done at a particular time? If so, can you recommend the best time of the cycle to have it done?


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi ladies

I had the scratch done on day 21 of my cycle. Natural FET was after my next period. It was pretty painful but well worth it. I still believe that this helped me to get my BFP! Currently 11 weeks  

I would definitely go for it, you don't want to live with any regrets, no matter how small. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think it's necessary.  I had the scratch on my 5th and 6th IVF attempts.  One failed, one ended in mc.  For IVF 7 I did not have the scratch and am now pregnant with twins.  My consultant said he didn't think it made a difference.  

If you do go for it tho it doesn't hurt and not much worse than a smear ! X


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Day 21 of cycle before and the results are supported to last 3 months x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have had treatment with and without the scratch - as you can see I have got pregnant but then miscarried

Good luck


----------



## SparklyT (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello ladies, thanks for taking the time to let me know your experiences. I decided to have the scratch and had it this morning at a private clinic. It was very painful while the scratching was taking place, but the pain stopped as soon as it was over. I'm glad it's all done now and I've got some peace of mind that I've done everything I can


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Sparkly. Getting there step by step, eh?

Would you mind sharing a bit about your experience of the scratch procedure, please?

-Is a speculum used to get through the cervix?
-What 'tool' is used for the scratching?
-How long does the scratching last?
-Do they measure/record where it was done?
-Did you bleed much afterwards?

I know nothing about this...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SparklyT (Feb 14, 2015)

noteasy said:


> Hi Sparkly. Getting there step by step, eh?
> 
> Would you mind sharing a bit about your experience of the scratch procedure, please?
> 
> ...


Hi there, yes a speculum is used and for the scratching itself I didn't see very closely but it was a very long, thin tool. Scratching lasted about 30 seconds and I had no bleeding afterwards, although I know some women do. He didn't record where it was done. Hope that helps.


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

It does, thank you.

Crossing fingers here for you!


----------

